# I hate this!



## hurgoll (Dec 27, 2007)

I have been raising my step son since he was about 8 months. He is now 16 and the whole time my step mother has been telling him he doesn't have to listen to me because I am not his real dad. Things have finally blown up and caused the family to break up. sheesh.... I hate this world.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Take a step back. Realisticly your step son will see you where the one in his life at some point. Your step mother is simply in the wrong

draconis


----------



## SageMother (Jun 28, 2007)

hurgoll said:


> I have been raising my step son since he was about 8 months. He is now 16 and the whole time my step mother has been telling him he doesn't have to listen to me because I am not his real dad. Things have finally blown up and caused the family to break up. sheesh.... I hate this world.


How did your stepmother manage to get that message in his ear often enough to create the situation?


----------

